# LTB 2.4 Woes



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

Are there any fixes for the following issues?

Sound is low headset and speaker
status bar battery changes from sense(my theme) to stock
GPS doesnt turn on

Can't wait for for 2.5!!!

Liquid 4 Life


----------



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah I really like this rom because its so fast..but I had to go back to das bamd 3.0 because not having gps is a huge deal breaker for me as I use it daily. I hope a more stable version comes soon....the only other thing I hated about this rom is that the market didn't auto restore my apps after wiping....das bamf does. Maybe these things will get fixed.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to regular tbolt forum


----------



## fatboy97 (Jul 22, 2011)

I temporarily moved to Gingeritis 3D Beta VI... everything works and it's quick... actually very quick for a Sense 2.1 ROM... I've also been on battery without charging for over 32 hrs right now and have about 50% battery life... I'll stay on this until v2.5 comes out. I had been using LTB since v2.2.


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

fatboy97 said:


> I temporarily moved to Gingeritis 3D Beta VI... everything works and it's quick... actually very quick for a Sense 2.1 ROM... I've also been on battery without charging for over 32 hrs right now and have about 50% battery life... I'll stay on this until v2.5 comes out. I had been using LTB since v2.2.


I'm right there with ya. Ginger3d is runnin nice but waiting on the Liquid 2.5 update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

caspersfi1 said:


> I'm right there with ya. Ginger3d is runnin nice but waiting on the Liquid 2.5 update.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


what's the difference from the 2?


----------



## fatboy97 (Jul 22, 2011)

steve87j said:


> what's the difference from the 2?


Liquid Thunderbread is an Android Open Source Project (AOSP) ROM, meaning it's as close to pure Android... not a lot of extras... but none the less a great ROM. Gingeritis 3D is a Sense 2.1 ROM, meaning it has HTC's Sense launcher and a number of extras... but IMHO it works sooooooo much better than the Thunderbolt on it's stock Sense... this is probably the best Sense ROM I've loaded on my device... and I've loaded a few over the last couple months.


----------



## breadman2843 (Jul 14, 2011)

Totally agree with the Gingeritis vote, works great. Had the best 3G 4G handoffs with the radio that leaked with this gingerbread base. Chingy is the only dev with this leaked RUU at this point. Gingeritis 3d has most of the Sense 3.0 elements to it, in addition to some of the Evo 3d effects.


----------

